# Jobs ????



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi to everyone in Dubai.....

Well had many answers to my questions and thanks to all who have answered.......

Heres one.

How on earth are you supposts to get a job if no one gives salary???????
All I have done is email companies (with NOTHING back)....
So Im asking those who known........hubby whats out of the UK soon.....is there any Security Firms just about to open up who would like a Senior Detention Officer with nearly 25 years exp, plus who can speak Arabic and has First Aid,Valid passport, doesnt mind shifts......been on them of the past 7 years with Kent Police.....
Can handle himself (in rugby club he was called the CUBE)

So please if anyone can help I known it you lot..........thanks for looking



Dara...(Big Als Wife)


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

*Nobody loves me.......*

Hi there ........

Ok .......so havent had not one single I have looked at this thread.........
My spelling isnt that bad(I hope).......

So come on you lot, you dont want me to sing now do you I'll will break your laptops............

Take a look.......JOBS???????

All the best..
Dara...xxx


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Seriously, read your post again - its practically incomprehensible...


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello...

I was making a JOKE, but thanks for looking anyhow.....

Bye 
Dara


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you thought about going through a recruiter?


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi....

All I do is send out emails to companies ont the internet......my fingers are sooooooooo sore.......ahahahaha


----------

